# Ernesto Presas in CQC Magazine.



## arnisador (Jan 14, 2003)

The current issue of W. Hock Hocheim's Close Quarters Combat Magazine has a one-page article on Ernesto Presas, who also appears on the cover. (This is issue #15, available until 30 Jan. 2003.) The article is not well written but does discuss his training and the current popularity of Kombatan in the Philippines.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 24, 2003)

The current (Jan. 2004) issue of Inside Kung-Fu has an article on Kombaton, focusing on knife self-defense.


----------



## Mark Lynn (Nov 28, 2003)

Went out the other day and bought the issue (IKF) haven't had time to read it though.   GM Ernesto's system of Kombaton and Mano Mano Arnis (before it) has a pretty good coverage (of the subject) and progression of empty hand vs. knife  defense.

Mark


----------

